

Ask HN: Cheap Cloud storage for my app - tjpannu

I am building an app which will allow a user to edit personal videos and upload,share with her friends. Users will be uploading videos to my servers. I am looking for some cheap options for hosting user videos...do you guys know of any cheap options?
======
nilmonibasak
give a try www.digitalocean.com

